
Fixing Pay to Win - stcredzero
http://www.emergencevector.com/blog/2015/6/10/fixing-pay-to-win
======
sharemywin
I didn't realize this was about games at first.

~~~
emergencevector
It's about MMOs in particular. I'm writing one.

